# How to calculate joist spacing???



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Your on-center spacing would be the face-to-face measurement of the walls divided by 5, give or take. Beam thickness will end up making the outer two off a little, but you can adjust.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Take your total width. Subtract the total thickness of ALL the joists. Divide the remainder by the number of Joist CAVITIES. Add the thickness of one joist and that will give you the centers.

Example:
8 foot space= 96 inches
7 joists @ 1.5 = 10.5 inches
96 minus 10.5=85.5
85.5 divided by 6 cavities= 14.25 inches between each joist
14.25 plus 1.5=15.75 inches from center to center


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!


----------



## stevuliak1 (Oct 16, 2014)

*Spacing calculator*

Than this android application is the solution for you: SPACING CALCULATOR developed by SM.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Are they joists or beams, you mentioned both.
You said that they are exposed so I assume they seen from below?
Will they then be floor joists?
If so, what kind of load will they be supporting?
Bedroom of something else?

Andy.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hopefully he's figured it out since 2008.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Hopefully he's figured it out since 2008.


Doh!!!

Thanks.

First time in a long time I not looked at the date when responding.

Andy.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Hopefully he's figured it out since 2008.


That's funny:laughing:,maybe he's rebuilding by now.


----------

